# 9+5wks pg. GP's useless!! What do I do now?



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
I was discharged from my ivf unit last week and told to go to gp to sort out antenatal care. 
I went to see gp yesterday and he didn't understand why the unit had told me to go to him Apparently he has nothing to do with women who know they're pregnant!!! GP is a really nice man but his english isn't very good. I ended up having to explain what ICSI and IVF were because he had never heard of them He didn't really know what to do and instead of feeling confident that I'm in good hands I'm left feeling VERY worried  
I eventually persuaded him to help and I think he has wrote a letter to the women and childrens hospital, but I'm not really sure as all he said was wait for a letter.
I'm obviously gonna have to sort this out myself but I don't know where to start in getting a midwife?? What unit do I contact?
I'm 9+5weeks pregnant and surely I need a midwife sorting out very soon? I'm at a loss as what to do?  Am I gonna be too late for any vital tests or anything by the time this get's sorted out? Please can you help?
Sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You GP does sound a bit confused!!!  He has to refer you to midwifery care, and can only do that when women know that they are pregnant!!!!!!!!

However, at least he has written to them now, so you will hear from your midwife within the next few weeks.  Booking takes place anytime from 8 - 12 weeks, so you are ok at the moment,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

